# Switching barns



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay, this is a vent more than an actual question because I kind of just need to rant. Comments are very much welcome though.

Okay. So I have another thread about Abby's ulcers, which is the reason for this. I have her being boarded at a place about a half hour away. It's pasture board for $175/month. This was about the cheapest I could find in the area when I got her (I have only had her since September, and obviously have only boarded there since September). At the time, I thought of this cheaper rate was saving me quite a bit of money. Well, unfortunately, I end up spending around that on gas alone every weekend if I go out a few days in a row. And I can usually only go on weekends because it takes too long to get there and it gets dark here at about 5. They only have an indoor round pen that isn't very big too.

Recently, I figured it would be easier to move her closer to town so I could actually ride her because it's not fair to her that I can only come on the weekends. I found a place that's only 10 minutes away and will grain her twice a day (which the vet told me to put her medicine in grain twice a day, so this helps quite a bit). It's $285/month for pasture, but the guy needs someone to help out, so he said I could work off part of my board. He has an indoor arena so I could train her for barrels inside. And since it's so close, I could easily go on a daily basis (I would probably anyway while working off part of the board cost) and blanket/unblanket her (she didn't get much of a winter coat). 

Bah. I am pretty sure the people who she's with now wanted like a month in advance warning, which is completely understandable and I would respect if Abby didn't need to be medicated. I need to call them tomorrow about it and see if they are okay with it. I feel bad because they're really nice people. 

For full board, which I think they grain with, it'd be like $250/month, which isn't so bad, but then you add in what I have to pay for gas to get there. And my car is dying of terminal cancer, and would be retired from highway use if possible. 

I dunno. I think I'm just stressing myself out too much about this.. I just really hate confronting people in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

You can move your horse any time you want but if you signed a contract that states 30 days notice they you are on the hook for 30 days pay whether your horse is there or not.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

I've had the same problem, kind of. I was at a barn an hour away. It was $200 for pasture board and where I had him it was $300. I moved him back to a barn near me because I spent about $150 on gas a month and because of that I would go weeks without seeing my baby ):
But now I see him everyday and I am so much happier


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

starlinestables said:


> You can move your horse any time you want but if you signed a contract that states 30 days notice they you are on the hook for 30 days pay whether your horse is there or not.


That's kind of what I figured. I'm going to talk to them tomorrow/


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I think they'll understand, considering it is a half hour away. They'll probably be happy that you'll get to see your horse more. I was in the same situation, the BO totally understood, and we are still friends with her and we left on good terms. Just make sure you give 30 days notice.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm paying for this month's board as 30 days notice because I need to treat her ulcers as soon as possible. I called her today. I'm just going to be paying a whole crap ton this month on her. December's board where she is now, December's board where she will be, the gas to move her (I do not have my own trailer. The guy I'm moving her to said he'd do it if I payed gas), her vet bill that would be paid for if I could sell my stupid saddle. Bah. I'm just stressed.

Oh also, I'm not even entirely sure if she can move to the new barn because when the vet was out last Monday it was snowing really bad and was freezing outside. We just wanted to get it over with as soon as possible and I completely spaced on getting her Coggins test redone. The lady I bought her from didn't redo it this year because she was being sold. I asked the lady who has her now if it's fine and she said, "I've never seen a positive one and the horses she's with now are obviously not sick, so I'll take your word for it." 

I have to ask the guy about it when I call him tomorrow. I could have it done in about a month or so when the vet wants to come back to check up on her ulcers, but if I called her to come up now (she's over an hour away), it would cost me at LEAST $200. awesome.

Sorry for the rant. I'm just stressed out.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Why can't your current barn owner do the meds?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

She could, but it would bump my board up to about $250 a month, which is slightly less than what I would be paying where I want to move her and probably end up being more because the guy needs someone to work in the mornings and said I can work off the board. And I pay more in gas than actual boarding costs where she's at now.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok so save the money and just pay your current barn owner to do it and start working for the other guy so that you pay less up front when you move.


----------

